# Special BLTs & Cantaloupe (A la Half-Smoked)



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2021)

*Special BLTs & Cantaloupe *(A la Half-Smoked)​


I know it wasn’t that long ago I posted some BLTs, but I had to show you guys the ones I made with the Beautiful Tomatoes Warren “Half-Smoked” brought me, when he came to pick up two of my MES Smokers, along with one of the most Beautiful Giant Cantaloupes we’ve ever seen.
The Maters gave me slices as big as my Maiers’ Italian Bread !!
I’ll make these the same way I always do—Two slices of Toast, with Miracle Whip, Lettuce, a Big slice of Mater (if I have one), and a Bunch of Bacon.  
*Note: *The Bacon I used was from some BBBB I made a few years ago.

I’ll do a couple BLTs like that, and then I’ll show you the Awesome Cantaloupe Warren brought us.
It was Perfect, and it lasted a couple days!!

Thank You Half-Smoked!!!

Bear


Some of my BBBB in the Ninja:







Ninja-Fried Up & Ready:






Toasted Maiers' Italian Bread:







Miracle Whip & Lettuce on Toast:






Loaded with Bacon:






This is what I had to show You Guys---That is a slice of a Beautiful Tomato!!  Thank You Warren!
Bear's First Night's Supper:






Let's do the same on the Second Night:






Another pile of Bacon:






And another Slice of a Beautiful Tomato:






Bear's Second Night's Supper:






Here's the Beautiful Giant Cantaloupe "Warren" brought me, along with the Maters & some Corn:






A Closer Look at the Beast!!






One More BLT for Bear's 3rd Night's Supper, with some of the Cantaloupe:


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 17, 2021)

Now that's a fine looking sandwich and cantaloupe John!  I'd tear into that!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 17, 2021)

Holy cow Bear!! The sammies look great but I'd give my first born child and a pint of blood for some of those tomatoes and a cantaloupe. Hey Warren ( 

 HalfSmoked
 ) are you coming to TX any time soon??  No question that Warren is a top notch guy and extremely generous. I had the honor of doing a Christmas exchange with him last year and we had a great time. I was blown away by his generosity and he continues to be a shining star among the forum members.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 17, 2021)

Bear you can make me a BLT anytime.  I like 'em like yours (heavy on the bacon)! And that 'lope is a thing of beauty.
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 17, 2021)

Good looking meals there bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks really nice and this is very interesting combination, indeed !


----------



## normanaj (Oct 17, 2021)

Awesome Bear.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 17, 2021)

Thats a great sammy John.  I been eating some  Cantaloupes  from local farmer.  I really shouldn't but they where so good.  When you walk up to the stand and can smell them you just got to buy one!  Season over now.  Sad!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 17, 2021)

Can’t beat those BLTs! Wow!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks real good John. Nice of warren to bring you some goodies!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 17, 2021)

Bear, we love a BLT!! But with tomatoes like that, just some Duke's mayo on toasted bread with a thick slice of tomato, salt and pepper...now that's a tomato sandwich...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 17, 2021)

As always a great sandwich, BIG tomato and that Cantaloupe , Holy Cantaloupe   Batman

Nice of Warren to gift you with the BIG fruit and veggy pack

David


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 17, 2021)

Loaded BLT is the bomb. I couldn't even imagine tomatoes as big as the slice of bread. Envious. . .


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 17, 2021)

Bear that all looks good! First up your buckboard in the air fryer is perfect. Lay that big thick homegrown mater on it and heck yes!! I always loved cantaloupe. Small nearby town had a melon festival complete with locally made cantaloupe ice cream. It’s amazing!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2021)

Really beautiful Tomato! The 2 plants Amanda got had a poor yield of small tomatoes. They were tasty enough but disappointing. That BBB is the way I like it. Mostly Fat with a little lean for it's flavor and texture...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 18, 2021)

Those BLT's look great as always John.  I'm not a tomato eater, but those you have there are making me reconsider my position, lol.  We love Cantaloupes, and that's one delicious looking one.  Great job.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2021)

GATOR240 said:


> Now that's a fine looking sandwich and cantaloupe John!  I'd tear into that!



Thank You Denny!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




tx smoker said:


> Holy cow Bear!! The sammies look great but I'd give my first born child and a pint of blood for some of those tomatoes and a cantaloupe. Hey Warren (
> 
> HalfSmoked
> ) are you coming to TX any time soon??  No question that Warren is a top notch guy and extremely generous. I had the honor of doing a Christmas exchange with him last year and we had a great time. I was blown away by his generosity and he continues to be a shining star among the forum members.
> ...



Thank You Robert!!
I wasn't expecting anything in return when I gave my MES units away, but when Warren stopped by to get my last 2 Smokers, & gave me the Maters, Corn, Peaches, and Cantaloupe, I couldn't wait to get some BLTs going!!! The Peaches were Awesome too!!
I hope he's enjoying my MES Smokers as much as we enjoyed the Treats he brought us!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 18, 2021)

Great looking BLT's John! Super cool of Warren to drop that stuff for you as well!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 18, 2021)

Looks great and glad you enjoyed it.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Bear you can make me a BLT anytime.  I like 'em like yours (heavy on the bacon)! And that 'lope is a thing of beauty.
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
Appreciate that !!

Bear




smokerjim said:


> Good looking meals there bear



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Looks really nice and this is very interesting combination, indeed !



Thank You Sir!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




normanaj said:


> Awesome Bear.



Thank You Norm!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Thats a great sammy John.  I been eating some  Cantaloupes  from local farmer.  I really shouldn't but they where so good.  When you walk up to the stand and can smell them you just got to buy one!  Season over now.  Sad!



Thank You Brian!!
LOLShouldn't be legal---Luring customer with the scent !!

Bear




bauchjw said:


> Can’t beat those BLTs! Wow!



Thank You Much!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks real good John. Nice of warren to bring you some goodies!



Thank You Jake!!
I just hope he enjoys my MES units as much as We enjoyed the goodies he brought us!!

Bear




GonnaSmoke said:


> Bear, we love a BLT!! But with tomatoes like that, just some Duke's mayo on toasted bread with a thick slice of tomato, salt and pepper...now that's a tomato sandwich...



Thank You GS !!
Yup, I love a Mater Sammy too, as does Mrs Bear!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> As always a great sandwich, BIG tomato and that Cantaloupe , Holy Cantaloupe   Batman
> 
> Nice of Warren to gift you with the BIG fruit and veggy pack
> 
> David



Thank You David!!
I gave Bear Jr a couple of the Maters, because He put my Smokers in Warren's Buggy for us.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Winterrider said:


> Loaded BLT is the bomb. I couldn't even imagine tomatoes as big as the slice of bread. Envious. . .



Thank You Rider!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Bear that all looks good! First up your buckboard in the air fryer is perfect. Lay that big thick homegrown mater on it and heck yes!! I always loved cantaloupe. Small nearby town had a melon festival complete with locally made cantaloupe ice cream. It’s amazing!



Thank You Jeff!!
OMG---Cantaloupe Ice Cream!!!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



chef jimmyj said:


> Really beautiful Tomato! The 2 plants Amanda got had a poor yield of small tomatoes. They were tasty enough but disappointing. That BBB is the way I like it. Mostly Fat with a little lean for it's flavor and texture...JJ



Thank You Jimmy!!
This BBBB is from 3 years ago, but I'm pretty sure I split the Butts & these slices were from the Fatty Top Half.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Those BLT's look great as always John.  I'm not a tomato eater, but those you have there are making me reconsider my position, lol.  We love Cantaloupes, and that's one delicious looking one.  Great job.




Yup---I got more than $$ for my FREE MES Smokers.
I got some darn good eats from my Buddy Warren!!!
Shame for this Pandemic, or we could have had a Real Visit !!
And Thanks for the Like, Mike.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking BLT's John! Super cool of Warren to drop that stuff for you as well!




Thank You John!!
And I was glad my last 2 MES Smokers got a good home.
I know he'll take good care of them.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great and glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Did You Smoke anything with my MES guys yet???
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker
 ---


 kruizer
 ---

Thanks for the Likes, guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2021)

Johnny Ray
 ---


 DanMcG
 ---
Thanks for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2021)

mike243
 --- Thanks for the Like, Mike.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2021)

Yup we have used both of them.

Warren


----------

